# Need Help with ID?????



## numbutt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Howdy all! I am hoping to get some help getting a model number of an old MTD 38" 12HP 7 SP. The tag is completely blank and I can't find any tag on the motor. I found the image of what it looks like exactly (minus the mower deck) but need to get a positive ID to see if the Snow thrower I got (model 190-491-000 mfg date: I200B3) will work on it. I bought the thrower to make life easier for my father then found his tractor was gutted of all lever lift and associated parts for lifting the mower deck. So now there are more parts to round up. Appreciate any help in advance. Here are some pics


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

Is that a Briggs & Stratton engine? You may have to take the engine shields off the top to get the engine model number,(not the hood). If you do not already have it, try this link, Sam's Bolens , to help identify your tractor. MTD bought out Bolens, so there may be some links/useful info somewhere in there. Good luck!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thats an 80's MTD- my dad has an 88 12/38 similar to yours- i also have a 80's MTD wizard 11/36 with nearly the same sheetmetal.

If it is a briggs ( looks like one to me) - the engine numbers are most likely stamped into the flywheel shroud on the front of the motor ( over the head) - youll probably have to pull the hood to see em. The 1st two numbers of the code number on a briggs is the year of the engine- BUT, it has to be the original engine tho to actually tell.

The good thing about MTD's is virtually all the lift hardware is the same year to year/model to model - now- are you going to be using this to mow with again or just snow blowing? If its just for snow removal, id hook up the blower and just use a winch to raise/lower it - if youre doing it for both seasons, then id just locate a junker MTD with all the deck hardware and deck and transfer it all over to it. Youll need to remove the dash in order to get easy acess to the lift parts inside the chassis.

If you have any more questions, i own like 8 MTDs - so im familiar with em.


----------



## numbutt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Thats an 80's MTD- my dad has an 88 12/38 similar to yours- i also have a 80's MTD wizard 11/36 with nearly the same sheetmetal.
> 
> If it is a briggs ( looks like one to me) - the engine numbers are most likely stamped into the flywheel shroud on the front of the motor ( over the head) - youll probably have to pull the hood to see em. The 1st two numbers of the code number on a briggs is the year of the engine- BUT, it has to be the original engine tho to actually tell.
> 
> ...


I looked under the hood but didnt see any sort of numbers or even brand for that matter. I havent started taking off guards or anything so maybe if I dig into it deeper I can find something. But it would still make it easier to have a model number to go on even if it is a guestimation. Do you have one that you think is similar enough that the lift parts would fit? If so can you provide the model number? I have thought about the winch but kinda short on time and welder to fab up what I would need. It would be allot easier to just bolt something on. Thanks Much.


----------



## indypower (Apr 13, 2010)

The number is most likely stamped on the shroud, just above the spark plug. You will need all the numbers. looks like xxxxxx xxxxxx xxxxxxx. First series is model number, next is type, then code. All these numbers are needed to get the right parts.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Numbutt1: youll need to pull the whole hood, grille and sides off the front to veiw the motor numbers IF its a briggs motor - its the only one that i know of that has easy numbers to decode . The shrouds are painted black after the numbers are stamped- you cant see it from above. Its not a plate- its directly stamped into the shroud ( older motors were like that - newer ones have a data plate on the motor).

Chassis numbers are located on the back or under the seat - my wizard was an 11HP - it wont have the same chassis numbers but ill look n see if the data plate is still on it to get you in the ballpark.


I went out n looked- heres what the chassis on my 11/34 wizard says ( tag was under the seat):

Lot model number: 7109A78 MFG date: C277C


Heres a link to a tractor parts site - type in the lot model number under 'model number' - its the last "parts" link ( above the transaxle link)

http://jackssmallengines.com/help.c...6C*cVu5emIuA==|model_dEhm08V/McCvjHgw2JpZCA==


I checked a couple of the prices on the items- the handle is like $6 most the other deck parts are unavailable new - it gives an illustration on just how much stuff youll need to make it mow again- to me itd be cheeper just to locate a similar model parts MTD with the deck and lift parts and swap em over.


----------



## Boss302 (Jul 2, 2013)

numbutt1 said:


> Howdy all! I am hoping to get some help getting a model number of an old MTD 38" 12HP 7 SP. The tag is completely blank and I can't find any tag on the motor. I found the image of what it looks like exactly (minus the mower deck) but need to get a positive ID to see if the Snow thrower I got (model 190-491-000 mfg date: I200B3) will work on it. I bought the thrower to make life easier for my father then found his tractor was gutted of all lever lift and associated parts for lifting the mower deck. So now there are more parts to round up. Appreciate any help in advance. Here are some pics


I have a Montgomery Wards TMO-33920B 12hp/38 my Father bought new in 1987 and has been a very good tractor. I am in need of a new deck and am quite confused as to how many different 38" decks are out there. Looking for used. It is supposed to be the same tractor as MTD # 137-642-088. This one http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ranch-king-mtd-38-mower-deck-/281129361099?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41749d9ecb Looks similar I just hate to buy 1 and find out it doesn't work. Is there any easy way to visually tell what will and won't work?


----------

